# Update on Bill



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That is wonderful news! I hope you can get a picture of him from the new family when he's finally at an ideal weight!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's WONDERFUL news, thank you so much for the update. It's great to hear he's doing so well and is happy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG, that is so awesome! He must feel so GOOD! 

It must give you so much joy and satisfaction to be part of such a successful adoption. 

Can't wait to see the pictures of his sweet face.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such good news!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> OMG, that is so awesome! He must feel so GOOD!
> 
> It must give you so much joy and satisfaction to be part of such a successful adoption.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures of his sweet face.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is wonderful news about Bill. Makes my day.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOO HOO!!! That is great news. I cant wait to see pictures of him!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a great update!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> OMG, that is so awesome! He must feel so GOOD!
> 
> It must give you so much joy and satisfaction to be part of such a successful adoption.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures of his sweet face.


It does Marie and what makes it even better is knowing the family cares about his health and weight as much as we do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Mary

I am so happy for Bill=you did a GREAT JOB with him.
He needs a new name-how about BODACIOUS BILL!!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What great news! Can't wait to see the pictures of the "new" Bill and so glad he has found a wonderful home.


----------

